# Ipod Camera connector pour Touch



## Freeddo (10 Décembre 2008)

Bonjour,
Je suis à la recherche d'un moyen de transfert de photo sur mon ipod touch comme Ipod Camera Touch.
Existe t'il ?
merci.
Fred.


----------



## Anonyme (11 Décembre 2008)

la reponse est dans ta question non???

qu est ce qui ne va pas avec cet adaptateur?


----------



## Freeddo (11 Décembre 2008)

Ipod Camera Connector n'est pas compatible avec l'Ipod Touch et Iphone.
Voila.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (11 Décembre 2008)

Donc tu les mets sur ton Mac. Une synchro et coucou les voilà dans l'iPod touch.


----------



## Bazinga (11 Décembre 2008)

Freeddo a dit:


> Ipod Camera Connector n'est pas compatible avec l'Ipod Touch et Iphone.
> Voila.



Gloups tu as raison!! La haine....

En tous cas si tu trouves, ce serait qd meme genial!


----------

